# I do not want to live under an apple tree...



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

CNN's news story of the day is "Syrian: I never imagined living under olive trees". Article about Syrian Refugees that are living now in poor conditions. Lack of clean water, food, shelter with makeshift camps of around 5000 people per camp. Fever is breaking out, insect bites are covering children, diarrhea rampant in the camps.

What caught my attention was there was a English speaking man that managed a KFC living in the camps. Basically went from a well taken care of life to succumb to this new chapter of his life. Basically, it can happen to any of us.

I don't want to be the one reporting my living conditions of my family during another disaster (hurricane, tornado, civil unrest, emp etc). 

I'm glad I'm a prepper. Thank everyone for this forum and your ideas, thoughts, guidelines and help.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

*Run for the Hills !*







Survival. Watch out for them bugs ! They'll get you ! Now on the somber side of this. Imagine that this was in your town. War can come without any warning and it could leave you out in the cold. You may not have time to pack all your stuff and get it out. Maybe you are lucky to just get out wearing your skin. That is why I advocate having a bug out location rather then just a run to the hills pack. You can't carry all the things you will need in reality to survive more then just a few days at best. Especially in winter


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Totally agree nadja, I am saving like crazy for a BOL. I Spend a lot of time window shopping on realtor.com as well.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

PrepperRecon, perhaps you could be looking at Alabama or Georgia, away from any big cities. Can you get to either of those areas on a full tank of gas from where you live and work?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Listen, make sure you get to know your neighbors if you go and buy some land to use later. Don't be that stranger who appears out of nowhere with a bunch of guns, food and other miscellaneous survival tools and equipment stuffed in a travel trailer. Folks will talk about you, at the very least! :?


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

People talking about you would not be the problem. The problems come in with what they are talking. We just got 4 new families that bought the 80 acres next to us. They came over and introduced themselves and asked us if them coming up from time to time to target shoot would be a problem. My wife said no, as long as they were careful where they were shooting. She told them if any of there stray bullets came over here, that I would return fire almost immediatly. They said that they were survivalist from down in the valley in Phoenix. Haven't seen them since. Don't care what they do, as long as they do it over there. That is how we feel. My friend Terry , who is ex Air America back in the day, is pretty much the same way. He lives about 1-2 miles away. There are about 15 of us, all ex military from the 60's, old, grumpy, but believe in live and let live. As long as you don't become a problem to us.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm also glad I'm a prepper. I don't know what life will bring in the future but I do know myself and family will have a better chance to survive in doing so. Thanks for all of the ideas listed on this site...

1895gunner


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Having a bugout location sounds good, but how can we be sure it'll still be there when we need it?
For example if this was our bugout cabin, it could be torched and trashed by anybody in our absence, and when we go out to it we'd find just a pile of ash.
Or even worse, what if we find it's still standing, but has been taken over by a mob?-


----------



## BoneHead (Nov 8, 2012)

if its taken over by a mob you need a tactic to reclaim it. I have no advice beyond keyboard commando "take them all out with a 10/22" jokes. 

if i would find it burned down, I would do like a mountain man and start building a cabin from trees and mud.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

I just posted a thread on this:

http://http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/preppers-retreat-lodge/1660-underground-bunkers-overrated.html

My basic idea was are building underground bunkers really worth it? Obviously by burying it, there is a lower chance of being found, so you don't have to worry about roaming mobs of starving people, but is that really going to be that big of an issue if your bug out location is somewhere rural away from high population centers?


----------



## BoneHead (Nov 8, 2012)

suppose you do not want to be seen by people flying overhead? 

go deep and do your best to camouflage any heat signature.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

BoneHead said:


> suppose you do not want to be seen by people flying overhead?
> go deep and do your best to camouflage any heat signature.


Yeah and I hear the army use special anti-infra red camo nettings thrown over vehicles, so I suppose we could throw one over our hideout too.


----------

